# How about a new field round?



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

LongTime said:


> 3 arrows per target. 20 targets per round. Score the Xring as 6points. Do away with the Animal round. Just my thoughts.


If you want to shoot fewer arrows, you can do a FITA field - it is 3 arrows per target, 24 targets per round.

If you scaled it back to 20 targets, which ones would you eliminate? 

And if cutting back to 3 arrows, that knocks out the walk-up targets and the fan shots?

There already is a round like this (3 arrows, 20 targets) it is called the International Round. Distances are 20 yards through 65 yards in 5-yard increments. Target faces are the hunter round faces (black with white dot). 35cm faces at 20, 25, and 30 yards, 50cm faces at 35, 40, 45, 50 yards, and 65cm faces at 55, 60, and 65 yards. It is commonly shot in a "V" formation on a flat field, like many ranges practice area. OR can be shot on a regular field course if the distances work out. We do it on our home course (Grays Harbor Bowmen in Aberdeen WA) shooting the first 5 targets which have a simple walk back to the practice flat for the 65-yard shot.

Personally, I wouldn't travel very far to shoot just 60 arrows. I want my money's worth of shooting for my registration fee!

The same guys who are afraid of shooting 112 arrows for a field round spend LOTS of time on the practice range the morning of the shoot. I'd already be tired before I started. Show up at the shoot with sight marks that work and you only need 4-12 arrows for warm-up in the morning.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

wa-prez 
Registered User

Personally, I wouldn't travel very far to shoot just 60 arrows. I want my money's worth of shooting for my registration fee!
Thats wht I won't travel for 3D


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

It already exists.

NFAA already defines a "Lake of the Woods" Round. 10 Targets make a unit, 2 units per round, 3 arrows per target. From 20-65 yards, on a FITA faces from 40cm to 80cm.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

A national conversion to less confusing round would be nice. Say a 15 target half for 300 points, 600 points for the full round. Get rid of the short walk ups, maybe the fan shots too. I know a ton of guys who don't shoot because its too hard to understand the rules.......score well on.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Really, the rules are to hard to understand? 

It isn't the rules. It is the challenge of all the different distances. I love the bunny, makes sure you know your equipment.

Now, if you are using fixed pins, things are more challenging. Maybe that is the barrier for new field shooters.

Maybe a focus on 600 & 900 rounds and then introduce to field rounds.

Maybe pushing more Flint rounds during indoor season would translate to outdoor field?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

what's the max distance on a hunter round using multi pin sight,shorter stabilizer etc ?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

70 yds


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

gfm1960 said:


> what's the max distance on a hunter round using multi pin sight,shorter stabilizer etc ?


You are mixing two things. There is the Hunter round, that is just non-even distances. Shooting Freestyle Bowhunter class has to do with pins and stabilizers. That class exists for both Field and Hunter rounds, just as full Freestyle does.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Most of the guys our club is trying to draw into field are 3D shooters. The rules for 3D are pretty easy. A guy who has been shooting in his back yard for a few weeks can go to his/her first 3D shoot and understand the rules within a few targets. 

The rules for a field archery are a bit more difficult for shooter to understand. When shooting in a group, they have to know which target they shoot from a given position, inside or outside, and which target on a butt corresponds with their position. If there are two butts or two targets on a single butt for a fan shot, they need to remember which target they shoot from which position and so on. Those of us who shoot field regularly understand it, to a new shooter is can be overwhelming. I see it all of the time with club members. They come out and shoot the field range for practice but hesitate to come to field shoots for fear of being embarrassed. 

While the scoring of individual targets isn't complicated, people always seem to always ask questions or be thrown off by the 280 half round and the 560 full round scoring. Considering that the other target rounds we score are a 300, 450, 600 and 900 and that the 3D rounds we shoot are typically scored as max 300 or 400......280 and 560 field round scoring do seem odd.

It doesn't take much to discourage new shooters. 3D is easier and most of their shooter friends already shoot it and enjoy it.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

What about a round on courses that only have 14 targets (like us)? 15 and 20 target formats aren't do-able...and there is zero chance of getting more $$$ for more targets. May be able to build a make-shift 15th...maybe even mobile to change it up a bit. Safely, of course.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Dont 'NEED' a new field round. There are plenty in the rule book that can be used for official rounds.

If youre looking for a less confusing format, the International Round shot on the hunter face is about as straight forward you can get. No fans, no walk-ups no big bad scary 80yd shot. Not as many arrows......60 per round and a nice even score of 300 total.

Want to mix things up? You can shoot a Lake of the Woods round on the same course. Just change the target face.


Yall just wanna keep reinventing the wheel to chase a group that most wont play even when they coerce a change.

Some will play out of curiosity, few will get hooked. Its a matter of doin the 'tell 2 friends' thing.

Clubs need an option. 3D is cost prohibitive for smaller clubs and the big round target game wont pay the bills. Winter league programs help but the profits wane when the bills come due. The target game needs to re-evaluate itself. The old, hard core guys wont like it but truth be told, they havent helped with their business model.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> Dont 'NEED' a new field round. There are plenty in the rule book that can be used for official rounds.
> 
> Yall just wanna keep reinventing the wheel to chase a group that most wont play even when they coerce a change.
> 
> ...


 VERY well said.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

gfm1960 said:


> what's the max distance on a hunter round using multi pin sight,shorter stabilizer etc ?


70 yds....same as it is for all adults. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LongTime said:


> 3 arrows per target. 20 targets per round. Score the Xring as 6points. Do away with the Animal round. Just my thoughts.


why? :noidea: if it's a time reason....I'm not worried about cutting a half hour to an hour off my time shooting. :wink: 

I only shoot animal rounds at Nationals or regionals. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archery Power (Feb 4, 2005)

First of all: We do not need to change the field round. You do not need to use the X for 6 points. And you will never get 3D shooters in numbers to shoot the field round it is not their intrest, I can go to the local mall and find more people sitting on the brenches that is more interest in field shoots than a 3D shooter. Why don't we use the rounds that we already have. Lake of the woods a very excellent round to shoot. The International round a very good round, get rid of the animal round or take the bonus point spot out of the animal. Get away from the super compound bow and the target will not have to be changed to suit a few. Why don't we except the rounds that we have now it is the best game going in archery today. What we need is more local archery clubs that has field archery then we will not complane about driving to far to shoot a field round. With more local clubs in each state this produces more field shooters and then we will be able to have the 200 plus we used to have at the state and the sectional shoots. Every one get out and build more field rangers promote the sport that we love don't complane about the sport that we all love enjoy what we have. Take a new friend to the field range today.


----------

